# Reaction question - apitherapists would have answers?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I have no personal experience to back up what I say, just from what I've read and heard around here and there. It sounds to me like you are getting more allergic as time goes on, and that each time you get stung it is quite possible it will be this bad or worse as time goes on. I hope I'm wrong. Maybe someone else with personal experience with this strong or stronger of allergic reaction will respond to your query.

I myself am fortunate, as I'm of the group of people that each time I get stung my reaction is less and less. I've gotten to the point now that even stings around my eyebrows or temples don't swell much at all. You on the other hand seem to fall into the other group of people that each time they get stung, the reaction is at least as bad as the last time and that over time the reactions get worse.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

My third and fourth stings this season were like that. I didn't really worry, and VERy shortly after that my reaction went to nothing more than a mosquito bite.

I personally think stings have somewhat of a butterfly effect. Where how what tempature, what did you eat that week etc etc etc


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

When I was a kid I got stung off and on. Mid thirties, hot summer day, got stung in the foot by a honey bee. Didn't take the stinger out, fifteen minutes later and I thought I was gonna have my ticket punched.
I really do think that it's your mindset that has something to do w/ the reactions, I guess what I'm getting at is, were you stressing before you got stung, maybe got p/o'd off that you got stung ( as was my case) etc.
When I decided to keep bees, I made up my mind to block out the possible results of getting stung and get the stinger out ASAP and deal w/ it later, I don't usally have any reaction untill about 6 to 12hrs later. All b/s? Don't know, but it works for me, and I keep my epi pen handy!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

When I was a kid I got stung off and on. Mid thirties, hot summer day, got stung in the foot by a honey bee. Didn't take the stinger out, fifteen minutes later and I thought I was gonna have my ticket punched.
I really do think that it's your mindset that has something to do w/ the reactions, I guess what I'm getting at is, were you stressing before you got stung, maybe got p/o'd off that you got stung ( as was my case) etc.
When I decided to keep bees, I made up my mind to block out the possible results of getting stung and get the stinger out ASAP and deal w/ it later, I don't usally have any reaction untill about 6 to 12hrs later. All b/s? Don't know, but it works for me, and I keep my epi pen handy!


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Adrian,

If I were you and I experienced this, I would visit my doctor immediately. 

Based on your description, I would say that you had a very serious incident. I think RayMarley is right in that some individuals get worse each time that they are stung. 

If you are a 2nd year beek, then it tells me that you like bees. You should not put it off until later as you never know when you might get stung next. and the next time, you may not be as fortunate as you were this time. 

I am really serious -- You need to be prepared and carry an Epi-pen with you and the way to get the Epi-Pen is thru the doctor. 

Since your body has warned you, do not visit your girls until you have your Epi-Pen by your side in order to equalize the equation if it should ever arise.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Plan for the worst and hope for the best. I have talked with other beeks and have read other posts where people seem to think the location of the sting can be significant. Most places I get stung don't matter at all but once in a while they seem to get a lucky shot and the reaction is worse. I suspect that getting venom in fat, v.s. muscle, v.s. vasculature could make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

You have become allergic !!!!! This is exactly what I went through.
Get to an allergist and begin the desensitization shots ASAP. I have finally worked up to 20% of a bee sting without a major reaction but it has taken a year. 

I must take a zyrtec antihistamine an hour before I work the bees and carry benedryl and an epi pen with me -- just in case. 

Do not ignore this, or if you do then prepare your "Will".


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Gentlemen. I'll be making an appointment. Adrian.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh by the way.... Because of my allergy situation I purchased a "body armor" suit from Magnet-Man to minimize the possibility of being stung. It seems to have worked because now the bees are not even interested in me any more. Guess that, knowing that I was allergic, while working the bees, I was probably giving off my own alarm pheromone.

Fuzzy


----------

